# Ez pro mortise & tenon



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Just a Heads up about the ez pro mortise jig on special at Rockler. I picked one up a few weeks a go it arrived on the 21/02/12.. On setting it up I found it is missing an important centering mark that is used to set it up.(see attachments)
First is from the user manual 2 is photo of actual jig)
I e-mailed Rockeler about this asking if there is a workaround to rectify this problem.

I am still waiting for a reply from them and will keep this updated.


Regards
Harold


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Received a reply from Rockler today Saturday 22/02/12 to the effect that a request has been submitted for reshipping of the item.
I bought the jig thinking it was manufactured in the US sadly it was only designed in the US and manufactured in China. Their quality control has let them down.
Have also notified General Tools regarding the defect they may want to get onto their supplier in China.

Regards
Harold


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

Looking at your pics you are also missing reference marks for the end slide graduations for all 4 slides. Definitely a major stuff up in QC somewhere along the way.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Mal ,Yes you are right the Template reference marks are also missing.

Regards
Harold


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

"Mortise" and "Tenon" missing as well.

It all fell off during shipping. Ha.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

rwl7532 said:


> "Mortise" and "Tenon" missing as well.
> 
> It all fell off during shipping. Ha.


Didn't worry about that as they really ain't need to use the jig but the other marks are.

Might have been a very rough crossing,You just never know these days :wacko:


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Well from the reviews on this jig since it has shiped. Not surprised with the problems you are having. Rockler review and lumber jocks review not ready for prime time yet.


----------



## WillMatney (Oct 6, 2011)

Those were English lines, and since they weren't Chinese, they couldn't read, nor reproduce them during manufacture, LOL!

You would probably be better off using a good dial caliper, and marking it yourself. All they might come up with is a sticker to apply to it, just short of replacing the whole aluminum frame. Just measure for the lines with the caliper, and use a small, sharp, chisel to make the marks.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Just to update,
Rockler will be shipping a new Jig shortly with no need to return the defective jig.

The reply from General Tools (Chris Edwards)
Harold,



Your message was sent to me as the Chief Product Officer here at General and we are certainly dismayed to learn of the missing marking on this product. Our Quality Control system at the factory where we manufacture this product obviously missed a very obvious omission here on the product. We go to great lengths with our engineering team here in New York as well as with our manufacturing team in Asia to ensure that we are making good product. I have been in contact with them and am waiting there response as to how something as simple an omission as this could get through our inspection procedure. I have suggested that we enact an inspected by card in each product so that the inspectors take pride in their work and also know that they are responsible for their work. 

We thank you for calling our attention to this and apologize for the omission. We do appreciate your feedback and would like to make sure that you are satisfied with our product in the end. Are you returning the product to Rockler ? We would be happy to send you a replacement unit if you have not already received one. In addition, we would like to send you one of our other new woodworking products as a gift for your troubles with our product. Please let me know your address so that we can send you this new product. 


If you have any questions please give me a call at the number below. Thank you.

So all in all a great outcome a big thumbs up to both companies. Both companies are more than happy to take care of their customers without a lot fuss. Great to see when you consider the hoops that some companies try to get you to jump through.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

congrats!! wish new bundle will come with quality check up not quantity.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Will second that samurai.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

The latest reply from General Tools.

Harold
I believe the markings are there but very faint. We have corrected to make it darker and easy to see.

Sincerely,
General Tools

Checked for the marks with strong light & magnifying Glass:fie:

I think someone has had a hard night out on the turps and has dots and marks flashing in front of their eyes.

Harold


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

The replacement jig arrived from Rockler today. Checked that all markings are where they should be, so far so good. Will give it a work out as soon as i get the chance.

My hat's off and a big thumbs up to Rockler for the prompt and efficient manner in which they responded and managed my complaint.

Regards

Harold


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

congrats man!! enjoy your new jig.don't forget to share pictures of result


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I hope they have fixed all the problems? It looked like such a good system.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

roofner, samurai 
Thank you both. 

roofner they have all the alignment marks on the jig now which is great. I have attached a few shots of a couple of joints I made with the faulty one while I was waiting for the replacement from the US.. Bit of a hit and miss affair without the alignment marks but all said and done not too bad. Very fiddly too set up.They are 1 set of back legs for a couple of porch chairs I am attempting to make out of pallets.

Regards

Harold


----------

